# slightly rough idle



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i notice last week i have a slightly rough idle. i cleaned the maf, checked the wires, checked the plugs. plugs are gapped at 0.45. i have mods. would a dirty air filter be the cause? if not can anybody steer me? also i noticed my tranny down shifting a little rough. its a 2006 gto a4. thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Filled up with gas lately? Try throwing some fuel system cleaner in there everyonce in awhile. You can take a gander at the airfilter to see if its dirty. If the filter was dirty you'll take a hit in gas milage.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

got gas. i'll clean the filter. if its not that what would be next step the only thing i did out of ordinary was i notice a wire connected to my fuel injector for my alarm cut of was loose so i sodered it with light gadge soder then put new electrical tape. you think the sodder could throw of the injector of a b then affect a/f then idle, then tranny? thanks


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

o2's could be on the way out


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Could be just a batch of bad gas, been seeing alot of that lately.


----------



## bdCrazyE (Oct 15, 2009)

I was getting bad gas mileage and rough idle and I used this stuff called 44K. It works great. I get about 2-3 more mpg and a lot smoother idle.


----------

